
Show HN: Detect DOH and Other DNS-Less IP Traffic - Iwillgetby
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/emc4z0/i_made_a_thing_free_for_additional_pihole_network/
======
Iwillgetby
New link.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/pihole/comments/embh63/i_made_a_thi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/pihole/comments/embh63/i_made_a_thing_free_for_additional_pihole_network/)

------
Iwillgetby
OP.. If you are own a high core count computer at home, this is a great use
for it. In my tests mysql and suricata happily push all threads/cores. A great
excuse to buy that 64 core AMD processor.

